# The End Of The Steve Nash Era



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

We need some young athletes. I say everyone is on the block with the exception of Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

there was an era?


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> there was an era?


back to back MVPS, 3 50 plus win seasons. but its time to get some young talent.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Era is too strong of a word for Steve Nash. Wilt had an era, MJ, had an era, Shaq had an era, Duncan has/had an era

Nash is awesome in his hey day, just not on that level


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

i don't even know about amare, too many "amare's a cancer" type rumblings....i just don't see any fire or heart out of him either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Era is too strong of a word for Steve Nash. Wilt had an era, MJ, had an era, Shaq had an era, Duncan has/had an era
> 
> Nash is awesome in his hey day, just not on that level


Seriously dude, quit ****ing knit picking. You know what he means.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Era seems appropriate to me. 

He came along after marginal years with Marbury at the helm and helped to put this team amongst the leaders in the conference and league. Also helped reinvigorate a lot of Suns fans and create a lot of new ones. Granted guys like Amare and Marion (& JJ & Q & etc) helped too, but no one more than #13. It is just a shame that the door is closing on Nash's chance to get that ring. More than anything would like to see him retire as a Sun.

Interested to see what they do to reload for next year.

Now just get to relax and enjoy the rest of the playoffs and not stress about the games as much.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah nash really killed us man...i love the guy but this season i could see his decline...turnovers, not scoring..etc...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Era: a period identified by some prominent figure or characteristic feature

5 years with Nash leading the team is prominent. 2 MVPs with him leading the team is prominent. So shut the **** up about semantics and reply to the topic of the thread.

I think Kerr ought to listen to all offers, but shouldn't be actively trying to trade anyone other than Barbosa. Diaw saved himself this series from being put on the block.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nash's stats have declined because you're no longer wed to the system D'antoni employed prior to the Shaq trade.Anyone have the numbers for pace before and after the Shaq deal?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash's stats have declined because of his teammates. They can't shoot 3's like before, so the defense can sag, they are stagnant and force Nash to do EVERYTHING on offense and literally spoon feed Amare. This year, Bell and Barbosa were mediocre from 3pt land this year. There were plenty of missed open jumpers and 3pt shots that Nash created for his teammates. He gave everything he had on both ends of the court. His teammates didn't hustle. They aren't willing to dive for the ball. We will never win a championship if the Suns players aren't willing to dive for it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> 5 years with Nash leading the team is prominent. 2 MVPs with him leading the team is prominent. So shut the **** up about semantics and reply to the topic of the thread.


eace:


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Diable said:


> Nash's stats have declined because you're no longer wed to the system D'antoni employed prior to the Shaq trade.Anyone have the numbers for pace before and after the Shaq deal?


They've been discussed plenty and they aren't much different at all. Especially avg pts per game and fast break.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't think Nash is done yet. Just wait until next season. With a new coach, I have a new sense of optimism about the Suns.



IceMan23and3 said:


> Diaw saved himself this series from being put on the block.


Diaw seems to be very good at doing that. :lol:

I know a lot of fans want to see him go. But I know there's a good player hiding somewhere inside Diaw. I'd be interested to see him play under a different coach. If there's still no improvement then he should be gone by February.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I don't think Nash is done yet. Just wait until next season. With a new coach, I have a new sense of optimism about the Suns.
> 
> Diaw seems to be very good at doing that. :lol:
> 
> I know a lot of fans want to see him go. But I know there's a good player hiding somewhere inside Diaw. I'd be interested to see him play under a different coach. If there's still no improvement then he should be gone by February.


I am really pulling for Avery. He would toughen Diaw up and get us a bigger rotation. I love watching him coach.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I don't think Nash is done yet. Just wait until next season. With a new coach, I have a new sense of optimism about the Suns.
> 
> Diaw seems to be very good at doing that. :lol:
> 
> I know a lot of fans want to see him go. But I know there's a good player hiding somewhere inside Diaw. I'd be interested to see him play under a different coach. If there's still no improvement then he should be gone by February.


Diaw is so freaking good it pisses you off when he plays that well sometimes because you just KNOW that he will embarrass you for trading him if you do! The dude is a phenomenal talent! I fully understand why he is the most frustrating player in the league. 

Suns just need to get some shooters. Get 3 long range bombers and we'll be set!


----------



## Doodles (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah i think they need to get a guy like Kyle Korver or JJ redick both great 3 point shooters


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

suns needed garnett, and hiring Kerr as the GM was a complete disaster. When u got brian skinner coming off the bench for amare you know something is wrong in the front office.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

We need a poormans Shawn Marion who can defense the perimeter well and also shoot the 3 ball with high accuracy.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> suns needed garnett, and hiring Kerr as the GM was a complete disaster. When u got brian skinner coming off the bench for amare you know something is wrong in the front office.


Selling the team to Sarver was a complete disaster. What are they supposed to do when you can't draft big men?


----------

